# Raleigh Aquarium Society Annual Workshop and Auction



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

The Carolina Aquarium Workshop XXII 
February 24th, 25th, & 26th, 2006 
The schedule is as follows:

Friday, February, 24th, 2006 
12:30pm Native Fish Collecting trip - Meet at the Wake County Commons Bldg and return by 5:30pm. Equipment provided, but bring dry clothes, boots/ waders, buckets, and dipnets if you have them. Contact Gerald Pottern at [email protected] or (919) 556-8845 to sign up and for further information. 
6:30pm Registration, frag trading, fragging demonstration, and silent auction opens. 
7:30pm Brian Ferguson - Acrylic DIY workshop. 
8:30pm Wade Lehman - Nutrient Cycling: Export and Turnover. 
9:30pm General Reef Q & A session/ silent auction ends.

Saturday, February 25th, 2006 
8:30am Registration Begins 
9:00am David Ramsey - Video Diary of Breeding Fish. 
10:30am John Clairmont - The Search for the Perfect Food. 
11:30am - Plant Mini-Auction (Items Donated to the Club Only) 
12:00noon - Lunch (on your own) 
1:00pm - Mark Denaro - Aquarium Plants. 
2:00pm - Discus Hans - My Life in Discus. 
3:00pm - Charlie Grimes - Rio Xingu (Brazil). 
4:00pm - Fish Mini-Auction (Items Donated to the Club Only) 
5:00pm - Mike Shadle - The Goodeids. 
6:30pm - Dinner w/Mark Denaro - Collecting in Peru.

Sunday, February 26th, 2006 
Giant Auction - Anyone can buy or sell anything aquarium related. Many rare finds sure to be auctioned off.

9:00am-11:00am - Auction Registration - (All items must be registered by 11:00am) 
11:30am - Auction begins. Rules for the auction can be found Here.

For Updates visit: 
http://www.raleighaquariumsociety.com/workshop/index.html


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I will be there with bells on :mrgreen:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Me too! Well...maybe not with bells?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey,

I see Fergy will be speaking. He's the one who taught me to work with acrylic. He is really awesome.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I wish he was on Saturday, I probably won't go to the Friday events


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Next weekend, folks! Be there or be square


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It was nice seeing you again, Trena! I'll have to quiz you on what you ended up getting. 

Sarah, it was also very nice meeting you! I also want to know if you ended up buying anything!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It was great seeing you again too, PG  ... I ended up gittin 8 Golden White Clouds. I got out bided on the Bee shrimp, some guy paid $40 for 9 of them (he was willing to go higher). *That Sucks*


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh! Sorry about the shrimp!  Nice on the White Clouds - I was actually tempted to bid on those myself. Had I known you were bidding, I might just have tried to outbid you (hehehehehe! just kidding).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The shrimp was the main reasoning for coming, but I was not going to leave empty handed. The guy talked to me afterwards and said it hurt going that high :humble: but he really wanted them. I had planed on getting some GWC anyways at my LFS.


----------

